# Weirdest claim ever seen



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2010)

Yongjun posted a thread today, claiming they invented 3 kinds of 3*3*3 cube for speedcubing in 2004. The original thread here.

they said that they would mass-produce & sell these 3 kinds of cubes this year.
the first one (YJ3703) was perfect for one-handed solving. 
the second (YJ0118) was the cube with plastic tiles.
the last one (YJ0119) was also a speed cube.

OK then comes the weirdest things.
they claimed, *all these cubes were designed by their boss himself in 2004.* They even uploaded 6 images to prove that. 3 were the models and 3 were the patent certificates.
the certificates number were: 2004-F-022301, 2005-F-022367, 2005-F-023096.
However I googled for a whole afternoon, and found nothing related to those "patent number"s. Moreover, just check out their pictures! oh aren't they just Small Type A, New Type A III and Type A V?:fpLMAO


----------



## 4Chan (Feb 23, 2010)

LOL.

That is funny.
Ugh, YJ. 
That's SO obvious.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2010)

on the box of my YJ 5x5, it said that YJ "is the first ever to make a 5x5, accomplishing the feat that was considered as an impossibility for 30+ years."

FACT: it's V-cube mechanism


----------



## Athefre (Feb 23, 2010)

I don't understand the topic...



> all these cubes were designed by their boss himself in 2004




What is so amazing about that? I read the part about them looking like certain Type A cubes...I just don't get it.

Forgive me, I am absolutely dumb.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2010)

Do they say something about Type A / Guojia?



daniel0731ex said:


> on the box of my YJ 5x5, it said that YJ is the *first ever to make a 5x5, accomplishing the feat that was considered as an impossibility for 30+ years*.



Are you sure they refer to the 5x5 and not the 6x6/7x7?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2010)

Athefre said:


> I don't understand the topic...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Type A's always presenting new designs.
YJ's always robbing. (Eastsheen, Vcube, and now Type A) And now they even claim the new products by type A were designed 6 years ago by them.


----------



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Do they say something about Type A / Guojia?



Checked. Nothing related to Type A.


----------



## Athefre (Feb 23, 2010)

r_517 said:


> Type A's always presenting new designs.
> YJ's always robbing. (Eastsheen, Vcube, and now Type A) And now they even claim the new products by type A were designed 6 years ago by them.



Oh, I didn't know that about YJ.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2010)

r_517 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Do they say something about Type A / Guojia?
> ...



Strange. Surely they know of the similarities to Type A cubes, so I'd expect them to say something about that when they post patent certificates and information.


----------



## Muesli (Feb 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> r_517 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...


We're talking about YJ here.


----------



## rookie (Feb 23, 2010)

The first picture is indeed an A V, I don't know about the second picture, but third picture differs slightly from a New Type A III. It is possible that the designs themselves are original in the sense no one has designed that exact blueprint before, but one can easily tell that it's based on the New Type A III.


----------



## Stefan (Feb 23, 2010)

rookie said:


> The first picture is indeed an A V


No it's not. Though it's quite similar, yes. For comparison:
http://speedcubes.net/model.php?puzzle=3x3x3&model=10



rookie said:


> but one can easily tell that it's based on the New Type A III.


How can you tell that it isn't the other way around?


----------



## r_517 (Feb 23, 2010)

oh now i found something more than weirdest.
YJ even registered patent for 7*7*7 cube in Sept 2009.


Spoiler


----------



## daniel0731ex (Feb 23, 2010)

StefanPochmann said:


> Do they say something about Type A / Guojia?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, it was on the box of my YJ 5x5. 

i have edited the bolded line in quote.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Apr 25, 2010)

Musli4brekkies said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > r_517 said:
> ...



How true....


----------



## stinkocheeze (May 22, 2010)

Sorry to bump, but the one handed YJ cube on popbuying is based on which cube?


----------

